# NFL 2019 starts tonight.



## Don_Sequitor (Sep 5, 2019)

Hopefully we start the season with a win, go 49er's!!!

Antonio Brown got fined by the Raiders for skipping practice. He also had a helmet humdinger.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Sep 6, 2019)

Apparently A. Brown is facing a suspension, that ain't lit.

Trubinsky makes me very angry. How many times!!! Fucking aye.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Sep 7, 2019)

The Raiders have released WR Antonio Brown from the team today.

Welp there you go. I'm guessing the Pats sign him in like 5-7 days.


----------



## KryptoBud (Sep 7, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> The Raiders have released WR Antonio Brown from the team today.
> 
> Welp there you go. I'm guessing the Pats sign him in like 5-7 days.


I doubt the patriots would pay him close to what he wants, but they could use him.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Sep 7, 2019)

KryptoBud said:


> I doubt the patriots would pay him close to what he wants, but they could use him.


One year, 10M deal. They have Josh Gordon.


----------



## KryptoBud (Sep 7, 2019)

Well that was quick


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Sep 8, 2019)

It's that time of year again.

Go 9er's!!!


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Sep 15, 2019)

I'm tired, but I'm watching the games.

Very proud of the 9er's in Ohio. The Saints, sad the Brees hurt his hand. Long season ahead for Pittsburgh already 0-2.


----------

